# Sick of Dump Trailer Flats @ Landfills



## TLP (Jun 17, 2013)

Anyone know of a solution, we get them all the time, and our g rated tires are $200 a pop if we don't catch the nail/etc and ruin the sidewall. All I could I find on the net and site search is this....

"In waste hauling applications where operators run trucks into and out of landfills, Woodruff said Goodyear’s DuraSeal Technology tires have become commonplace. “Our self-sealing tires really took hold because nails and other debris have the potential to puncture tires and disable a vehicle.”

http://www.goodyeartrucktires.com/newsroom/articles/12152010tt.aspx


----------



## fugsly (Jan 14, 2013)

Ummmm dumpster?


----------



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

stop driving over nails? I'm always quite careful about where I drive at the dump

Also, you can get TPMS systems for trailers - if you want to catch it sooner.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

I threw a ***** fit one day at the dump so usually if its not a zoo one of the loader guys drops his bucket which has rubber under it and drags a path from the scale to the tipping floor. We still keep our tire guys pretty busy though. 

We have three dump trailers so we keep a few extra tireand wheels on hand to swap and rotate to the tire shop


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I run a broom over the ground behind the trailer before I back up too far. Has been working so far. If you're really anal, you could also go over it with a magnet.


----------



## TLP (Jun 17, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Last time it happen it wasn't even a nail, it was a chunk of metal I missed at the visual inspection. I usually kick dirt around where I plan on backing in. 

Think I'll get me a square shovel clean out some tracks to the fill. I bet it more than likely happens close to fill. 

Wish I could find a set of these....

http:////www.google.com/search?q=airless+tires+army+testing&rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS579US580&espv=2&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=y5nsU7_qPOOU8QGYg4DQBQ&ved=0CBwQsAQ&biw=1351&bih=671

Looks like they make the "tweel" for skids now...

http://www.michelintweel.com/

Coming to a tire store near you...

http://http://gizmodo.com/bridgestones-futuristic-airless-tires-are-almost-ready-1469598671

Probably cost a fortune at first....Polarius, Michelin, and Bridgestone are behind it for now....


Thanks for the replies.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I was going to a local landfill, until one day I got a chunk of cast iron pipe in the sidewall of a trailer tire. I had no spare, so I ratchet strapped that wheel up as much as I could and drove it to the closest tire dealer. 

I found a transfer station that's actually a little closer to me and pretty much the same pricing. 

Now I just back into the warehouse and dump on the floor. I still will always walk behind the trailer and truck before I back all the way in. Sometimes with a broom.


Dave


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

I bought a pro tire plug gun from O'Reilly, cost was maybe $40. We just plug our own. 
We run Cooper Discoverers on the trucks and trailers, bought from Discount Tire with warrentee. If tire is too damaged to plug, DT replaces it.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I keep a plug kit in the truck, and new tires once a year on all trucks and trailers. It's too bad because there is always so much tread left on then


----------



## TLP (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeh last side wall I ruined was a $200 brand new g rate. That Oreilly plug guns sounds like a good idea...thanks!


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

fill all yer tyres with green slime, it works, truck and trailer


----------



## TLP (Jun 17, 2013)

sunkist said:


> fill all yer tyres with green slime, it works, truck and trailer


I heard it doesn't work. Do you have in your tires now and had a puncture it sealed?


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

That green slime doesn't work and it makes a mess when you change a tire!!

Put a bar magnet hanging off your bumper or trailer an inch off the ground!!


----------



## TLP (Jun 17, 2013)

ESSaustin said:


> I bought a pro tire plug gun from O'Reilly, cost was maybe $40. We just plug our own.
> We run Cooper Discoverers on the trucks and trailers, bought from Discount Tire with warrentee. If tire is too damaged to plug, DT replaces it.


Is this the gun you are talking about online? My local store only had t-handle kits not sure I like those for g loads. Inserts that 'vulcanize' huh, wonder if they work? $110 ouch, well thats ll patches before an ROI. 

http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/d...ch_tire+plug+gun_-1_242&keyword=tire+plug+gun


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Never hear of a plug gun sounds interesting.

As far as holes in trailers always seems like the back tires on the dump trailers get the most. Back when you never left pavement at the dump always got a lot of nails. Seen some guys get out of there trucks and magnet roll before they backed up. Problem with that was there's still nails everywhere. 

I've found running higher quality tires like Michelin has greatly reduced holes in the dump trailer tires. Back when I ran cheaper tires my mechanic counted 16 plugs in one tire!!! I think for the first time ever I'll replace a set of Michelin tires on one of the dump trailers for wearing out. They were on the dually for the first half of there life but a BFG recall landed me 5 new Michelins. Bought a 6th and had the new ones put on the dually and the old ones on a dump trailer with spare. 

I like to own my equipment and not end up with a pile of rental receipts at the end of the year. When we leave a tear off the driveway is clear of all debris.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I sweep the ground behind my trailer. Still amazing that I don't get more flats. Magnets are good but not for stainless. Just visually inspecting the ground as I sweep usually gets all fasteners. This week if I didn't sweep I would have backed over a ton of roofing nails.


----------



## Wcceric (Jan 31, 2012)

Might seem weird but how bout a couple magnets one behind each wheel that you can hook with chains while your waiting on line. Just thinking outside the box.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Thought about magnets attached to trailer and seen someone is manufacturing one. A little spendy but could pay for itself.
In the pit between 3 trailers pick up a nail every 3-4 months. I worry more about boards with nails in them. Last weeks got inches from a 1 by with half a dozen 8 Penny's in it. Would have messed up two tires.


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

TLP said:


> Is this the gun you are talking about online? My local store only had t-handle kits not sure I like those for g loads. Inserts that 'vulcanize' huh, wonder if they work? $110 ouch, well thats ll patches before an ROI.
> 
> http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/d...ch_tire+plug+gun_-1_242&keyword=tire+plug+gun


Yes that's the gun, although I didn't pay the extra $70 for the plastic case.
It works like a caulk gun.


----------



## Johnny_5 (Apr 24, 2014)

Seen this stuff used for motorcycle tires, seems it'll work with anything...

http://www.ride-on.com/


----------

